# Bird RP!!



## Little Leaf

Well, since Saphira101 has made a Betta RP... I have NO idea why... but I've decided to make a bird RP in the "Finless Friends" section. But unlike Saphira's RP, I've decided to limit your characters to 2, so you can only make 2 characters per person. and we'll decide on the topic when we start. when we get 3 people on the RP, we can start! And here's the form, I'll join later!!

Name:
Age:
Color:
Any deformites/disorders:
Breed:
Personality:
Any extra details:


----------



## Saphira101

Woohoo! I feel like.. I've started a trend or something! I am SO joining!!!

Name: Skye
Age: 1 1/2 (human years)
Color: violet
Any deformites/disorders: nope
Breed: Budgerigar
Personality: Thoughtful, kind, smart, rescourceful, cheerful.
Any extra details: Nope.


----------



## Silverbeam

Ok!  I'll join! 
Name: Melody
Age: 2 years
Color: blue and green
Any deformities/disorders: N/A
Breed: Humming bird
Personality: Sweet, happy, emotional, kind, light-hearted, loving/lovable, creative
Any extra details: Loves art and music (<-- this was random O_O)


----------



## Saphira101

Silverbeam said:


> Ok!  I'll join!
> Name: Melody
> Age: 2 years
> Color: blue and green
> Any deformities/disorders: N/A
> Breed: Humming bird
> Personality: Sweet, happy, emotional, kind, light-hearted, loving/lovable, creative
> Any extra details: Loves art and music (<-- this was random O_O)


Oh wow, I only thought about doing domestic birds! I'll make a hummingbird too, if you don't mind Silverbeam. 

Name: Mo
Age: 2 (human years)
Color: Like this:









Any deformities/disorders: Nope.
Breed: Ruby-throated hummingbird
Personality: Kind, passionate, slightly shy.
Any extra details: Nope.


----------



## Little Leaf

I'm going to join as well 

Name: Mist
Age: 1 human year
Color: white
Any deformites/disorders: has one paralyzed foot, the other one is fine. tho its hard to perch.

Breed: Pacific parrotlet
Personality: cheery, kind, loves to fly
Any extra details: has had a paralyzed foot from birth. (and Mist is female)

Alright. I think we have enough! topic ideas, anyone?


----------



## Little Leaf

Oh, and I forgot- here's a pic of what Mist (may) look like:


----------



## Saphira101

Okay, do maybe the domestic birds run away from their owners, and then they meet the wild ones?


----------



## Little Leaf

OK! cause their owners are abusive? :S

I think it's a good topic- LET'S START!


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Skye~~~
My stiff feet ached as I sat on the perches that were all the same width. You're not supposed to do this with birds, but of course the ignorant owner wouldn't know. He'd never bothered to research anything that had to do with me. I coughed loudly. I wished that he'd at least clean my cage occasionally. I was thirsty, and hopped over to my water dish. It was nearly empty, and was growing some weird green slime that I could only assume was algae. I hopped over to my food dish, which was full of nut and seed hulls. My owner never gave me any vegetables, which us budgies need in order to stay healthy. I wished that I could just leave this dratted place. To my surprise, an opportunity presented itself that very night. My owner was pouring a few seeds over the hulls in my dish, and had the cage door open wide. In a burst of speed, I flew from the cage and launched myself out an open window. I breathed the fresh air, and then used the last of my energy to fly as far as I possibly could away from the wretched place. Miles and miles and miles away, in some weird forest, I landed in a willow tree and tucked my head under my wing and fell asleep.

EDIT: I will RP Mo later.


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Skye~~~
> My stiff feet ached as I sat on the perches that were all the same width. You're not supposed to do this with birds, but of course the ignorant owner wouldn't know. He'd never bothered to research anything that had to do with me. I coughed loudly. I wished that he'd at least clean my cage occasionally. I was thirsty, and hopped over to my water dish. It was nearly empty, and was growing some weird green slime that I could only assume was algae. I hopped over to my food dish, which was full of nut and seed hulls. My owner never gave me any vegetables, which us budgies need in order to stay healthy. I wished that I could just leave this dratted place. To my surprise, an opportunity presented itself that very night. My owner was pouring a few seeds over the hulls in my dish, and had the cage door open wide. In a burst of speed, I flew from the cage and launched myself out an open window. I breathed the fresh air, and then used the last of my energy to fly as far as I possibly could away from the wretched place. Miles and miles and miles away, in some weird forest, I landed in a willow tree and tucked my head under my wing and fell asleep.
> 
> EDIT: I will RP Mo later.


~Mist~

I stare outside... my new owner has seriously neglected me. I haven't had any food or water for the past week. and my cage is WAAAY too small! Just then, I see my owner arrive, he opens the cage and inserts his hand in. I peck and bite it fiercely until he cries out and runs away. But there was one thing. he forgot to close the cage door! _it's now or never._ I think. I fly out of the cage bravely and head through the window- but it wasn't open... however, I still crash through, and fly toward a nearby forest. I perch on one of the trees there and feel someone beside me. it was a budgie, sleeping soundly. I wait patiently for the budgie to awaken.


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Skye~~~
I feel a presence beside me, and force myself awake. Is it another human? Thankfully, no. It's a white parrotlet. 
"Uh, hi..." I say groggily. "I'm Skye."


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

"Hi." I greet the budgie. "I'm Mist. Nice to meet you." I stretch out my left wing in greeting (as i did in my homeland, the Forestsong Kingdom), and find a piece of glass stuck inside it, glistened with blood. Somehow, I don't feel any pain, but it's there.

(PS. I couldn't think of anything else other than Forestsong Kingdom. Sorry I copied you, Silverbeam.)


----------



## Happyhobbit

Can I join? I see Silverbeam did a non-domestic birdie so I guess I can do that. I don't know a lot of domestic birds besides parrots,canaries, and zebra finches.



Name: Albert
Age: 1
Color: greyish brownish...?
Any deformites/disorders:
Breed: Mourning dove
Personality: curious, eager to please
Any extra details: eh, not really.


----------



## Silverbeam

_Melody... We know it was you. Be gone forever! You don't deserve what you've been blessed with! You piece of feathered trash! Emilyn, you too? Noooo! You have to believe me!!!_

I wake up to see a purple mob fly into the tree I was sleeping in. And not very soon after a white parrot flies in too. They starts talking and I catch their names, Skye and Mist... Hmm. I watching them as quietly as I think about my days with the Forestsong Kingdom, I feel a great pain in my chest and my eyes fill with tears. Us, hummingbirds were always pretty high royalty. My mother was the Aunt of the princess. I sigh. I realize that Skye and Mist are staring at me. I forget I start humming when I'm stressed or sad about something. I sigh and blush nervously.


----------



## Silverbeam

Little Leaf said:


> ~Mist~
> 
> "Hi." I greet the budgie. "I'm Mist. Nice to meet you." I stretch out my left wing in greeting (as i did in my homeland, the Forestsong Kingdom), and find a piece of glass stuck inside it, glistened with blood. Somehow, I don't feel any pain, but it's there.
> 
> (PS. I couldn't think of anything else other than Forestsong Kingdom. Sorry I copied you, Silverbeam.)


That's fine but can I please please please please make a character that's the princess of the kingdom???!


----------



## Silverbeam

Picture of melody :3


----------



## Silverbeam

Well, I'm making a princess anyway...
Name: Princess Riversong
Age:3
Color: Babyblue, white, and grey
Breed: Hummingbird! )) I love humming birds if you can't tell xD)
Personality: Quiet, Kind, and Slightly shy. Very loyal
Extra stuff: Princess of Forestsong kingdom


----------



## Happyhobbit

Albert:
I happily slurp up a worm, then continue to search for extra for my flock. I watch as another member of our flock grabs a fat worm. darn! Why didn't i grab a nice fat juicy one like that?! My flock would have been impressed... maybe even let me eat with them! I sigh sadly, wondering if they even notice I'm not home yet.Suddenly I catch sight of a purple Budgerigar, a white parrotlet, and a blue and green hummingbird. Whoa! That's a strange combo, I think and curiously fly over to them. " Hi there," I say cheerfully." Wanna worm? They're fresh!" I say excitedly. For some reason the hummingbird doesn't look to keen on the idea of eating a worm, though I have no idea why.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

I start to look around uncomfortably, unsure of what to do next. Suddenly, in a heartbeat, I start to feel extremely dizzy... I nearly fall off of the branch... and my body starts to feel hot. _I don't think I can keep my balance..._


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
It looks like they're about to say something when a greyish-brown dove flies over to us babbling excitedly about fresh worms. Eck! I shake my head in disgust, only sweet sweet nectar for me! I look over at Mist, who is starting to look a little woozy. "Hey are you-" And she falls out of the tree... While the other two look a little stunned I race after her. Of course I'm faster than these three bird so I catch up to her and stick my head under her back. I may be faster but... I'm definitely not as strong. I struggle as push her upward. "Umm... Uh, guys? I need. A little," my breathing is getting heavier, "help!" It looks like that snapped 'em back to reality, "Oh! Oh yeah," Skye mumbles and the dove just follows. They take her off my shoulders and lay her down on a thicker branch closer to the trunk of the tree. "Thanks," I stop to a shuddering breath in, "guys... I think, I'll just take a little..." I fly really unbalanced down to the little flower meadow that starts are the base of the tree. I land in a small thud in the flowers and fall asleep. I hum quietly to myself while taking my little nap. They can handle Mist now. If I hear anything bad, I can always speed my way up there...


----------



## Silverbeam

Saphira101 said:


> Oh wow, I only thought about doing domestic birds! I'll make a hummingbird too, if you don't mind Silverbeam.
> 
> Name: Mo
> Age: 2 (human years)
> Color: Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any deformities/disorders: Nope.
> Breed: Ruby-throated hummingbird
> Personality: Kind, passionate, slightly shy.
> Any extra details: Nope.


Of course I don't mind! I love hummingbirds!


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Mo~~~
I fly over a meadow, snatching up gnats and fruit flies. Nectar isn't the only thing hummingbirds eat! I suddenly spot a _beautiful_ blue and green hummingbird in the grass. I fly down to it.

"Are you okay?" I ask gently.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
Suddenly the white parrotlet starts to fall out of the tree. Is she doing that on purpose? "Oooh! Cool! Can I try?" I say. I wonder if it's a trick that they learned? The humming bird is helping her up, but failing miserably." Oh. Maybe that wasn't a trick." I say. I help the other bird get the parrotlet to another branch. She looks at me gratefully and I return it happily. " how did you guys get here? Don't you have a flock? Oh, I know! Are you one of those who don't have one? You should come with me! I can show you my flock... they don't really like me but I am sure they will warm up to me one of these days! Anyway, i've never seen anything like you guys before. Except for the parrotlet and the hummingbird. You see hummingbirds around occasionally. I saw a parrotlet in a human glass force field once, after I almost bumped into it. So, what's your name! Mine's albert. Not al, I hate nicknames, don't you?"


----------



## rubinthebetta

Name: Treebeak
Age: 3
Color:







Breed: Blue Jay
Gender: Female
Extra details: a wild bird who is very tough and protective. She was the princess of Oaksong Kingdom until the kingdom was destroyed in a forest fire and everyone scattered.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I gaze at the little group below me and I wonder what kingdom hey come from. I have seen many hummingbirds, but I have only seen parrots and budgies once, when my mother showed me the world I was to rule. We passed over a human village and I saw a human taking care of a parrot and a budgie. They seemed very pampered. I have always been confused by domestics birds. Why have the humans locked them in their cages? Why don't they get their own food? What is so important that they stay? When I asked my mother, she only told me that was the life they chose.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

I open my eyes and look around. _Ugh... What happened?_ I remember feeling hot and dizzy... and after that, I had a vision. A vision of Forestsong being attacked by huge, black, corrupt-looking birds. I reflect back on the days I've been in Forestsong... Nope... No bird ever attacked. _Maybe it's a vision of the future...?_ I wonder...


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
The white parrotlet opens her eyes. " Oh yay, your awake!" I chirp. Can I get anything for you? What about a nice bug? Caterpillars are nice, but you need to be careful with those... Hey are you ok? You look scared! I never get scared! Nope, never!" Oops, I think I just told them a lie... I get scared a lot. It couldn't hurt though, right? It's better that they like me and think I'm brave anyway.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
_"La! Laladeedum!" I sing. "La! Laladeedum!" The baby birds echo. "Wonderful!" I exclaim, "You all have the most beautiful voices!" I smile, when Sapphire, a young blue bird walks over to me looking troubles, "But, Melody! You have the most beautiful voice! That's why you teach us! Oh oh, and you have a pretty smile!" She says firmly. I laugh, "You're a bunch of flatterers!" _

"Are you ok?" A green and redish hummingbird is standing above me. "Huh?" I hum slightly recovering from my dream. I miss my days as the music teacher in the Forestsong Kingdom. I sigh, thinking of the parties I would sing at, the recitals the children I taught sung at... Then I realize I humming again and the bird watching me is giving me weird looks. "Oh!" I exclaim and blush. "Sorry 'bout that... And uh, yeah, I'm fine, just took a nap. I'm Melody, by the way."


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Princess Riversong~~~
I hear a knock at my door. "Who is it?" I ask. "It's me, Flit." I hear my maid, and best friend, Flitter say. I sigh, "Come in." She comes in and sits next to me on my bed. "Hey Riv, I still can't believe it's almost been two years and you haven't said a thing to your father. You haven't even left your room!" She exclaims. "He had no right! She was innocent! He didn't even listen to me! You know that Mel was our best friend and my cousin, nonetheless!!!" I exclaim angrily. I sigh and shake my head, as Flit wraps a wing around me, I put a head on her shoulder. Two years back my dad had my cousin banned from the kingdom thinking she committed a serious crime, she hadn't I knew who did, he didn't believe me. I haven't talked to him since. I might never talk to him again. I don't know...


----------



## Silverbeam

---Quick edit---
Melody is now 4 years old. (<-- I wanted to change that)


----------



## rubinthebetta

I lean in to hear their conversation, but the branch breaks and I fall. Luckily, I landed on the branch that they're on, sparing me my dignity. Or at least any I have left. My mother said that the people you eavesdrop on never have a high opinion of you if they find you out. The bird named Melody gasps and I think she recognizes me. Great. Just another bird knowing I'm the Princess of Thieves.

EDIT: Turns out I accidently made her kingdom name almost exactly like the other one without knowing. *facepalm* So now her kingdom is Shadowland, the kingdom of thieves.


----------



## Little Leaf

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Albert~~~
> The white parrotlet opens her eyes. " Oh yay, your awake!" I chirp. Can I get anything for you? What about a nice bug? Caterpillars are nice, but you need to be careful with those... Hey are you ok? You look scared! I never get scared! Nope, never!" Oops, I think I just told them a lie... I get scared a lot. It couldn't hurt though, right? It's better that they like me and think I'm brave anyway.



~Mist~

"I... I had a vision." I look around uncomfortably. "A vision of big, black, corrupted-looking birds attacking. I... I need to return to Forestsong!" I stand up fiercely, looking toward the sun that's about to set in a pink-blue sky.


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf, can I PLEASE make one more character? PLEASE????


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~ALbert~~~
"I... I had a vision. A vision of big, black, corrupted-looking birds attacking. I... I need to return to Forestsong!" She says. I cock my head. " Forestsong? Never heard- I mean, ah forestsong... yeah... I lived there! I was the president!" I say, puffing up my chest. She raises an eyebrow at me. Ok, so I wasn't the president, and she clearly could tell that. " of... the... garden parties..?" I say nervously. I think she can tell I am lying.


----------



## Silverbeam

Before the hummungbird standing over me can reply, I whiz up to where the other birds are. The one who calls himself Albert is puffing up his chest going on about how he was the "president" of the Forestsong Kingdom. This peeves me a bit. I stand right in front of him, "The president?!" I ask angrily, "There's no such thing as the president! And the Forestsong Kingdom is made up of humming birds, parrots, and exotic birds! They would never allow the likes of you in! And it's not a stupid democracy! It's a monarchy! They have a king and a princess! The princess just happens to be my cousin and-" I stop realizing I'm buzzing. I buzz when I'm angry instead of humming. Albert looks sort of scared. I hold my head with my wing. I look up and sigh, "Sorry, I just..." I shake my head. I realize Princess Treebeak is looking at me with interest. I remember her kingdom, she was a stealthy theif. For some reason they never targeted the Forestsong Kingdom. "I've heard of you..." She said slowly, "They say your the bird who owns the most beautiful voice, is it true?" She asks. I look down and blush, "I don't know... They say so but..." I mumble. "I wanna hear you sometime," She says almost orderly. "Umm... Ok?" I say. I turn to the parrotlet, "I think I know about your vision." I say, "There's a clan I learned about from the princess, she said her dad was talking about. I think they called themselves the Wrath of Redwood Clan. They're a clan of crows and they're dangerous. They attack Kingdoms looking for birds of power. They don't mess around, unless you give in, things get messy..."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
"The president?!" The hummingbird must have heard me."There's no such thing as the president! And the Forestsong Kingdom is made up of humming birds, parrots, and exotic birds! They would never allow the likes of you in! And it's not a stupid democracy! It's a monarchy! They have a king and a princess! The princess just happens to be my cousin and-" she buzzes angrily, then stops. Oh no... I must have said the wrong thing. I back away nervously, ready to go home to my flock. I sigh. They don't like me... thats obvious. Maybe they will like me better if I tell them I am the president of forestsong? She starts to talk to the others and I start to fly home. Just then, I ram into a big sparrow with a scar across his chest.

And on that note, I wanted to make a new character!
Name: Jack
Age: 2 1/2
Color: brown, had scar across chest
Any deformites/disorders: nope
Breed: sparrow
Personality: serious, fatherly, grim
Any extra details: used to be citizen of forestsong, was father of baby birds, nest was attacked by snake, his baby birds and mate was killed, then he left the kingdom in despair. ( this all happened fairly recently, about a month or two ago)
~~~Jack~~~
I couldn't find much food to eat around the area. That stupid flock of mourning doves was stealing all of it. there was always the food the humans put out, but I would die before taking food from them. I was staring down at the ground, hoping to find a bug, when i bumped into a mourning dove. He may be from the flock, but he looks smaller than the others I have seen. He stares at me, and I push him out of the way and continue to search for more bugs. " hey! wait!" he calls out. I turn around. " what?" I ask.


----------



## Silverbeam

Can we pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaase make more than two characters!??? :3 :3 :3 Pweez??


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
" Hey,wait!" I call to the sparrow. He turns around. I notice how skinny he looks, and tired. " I just caught a worm, and that hummingbird didn't want it? My flock has plenty of food... want it?" He glares at me and says cooly, " I can catch my own food, but thanks anyway." " Oh... uh, ok!" I back away. Is everyone here grumpy today? I shake my head sadly and fly north towards home.
~~~Jack~~~
The mourning dove quickly answers" I just caught a worm, and that hummingbird didn't want it. My flock has plenty of food... want it?" he says. So he IS from that flock!" I can catch my own food, but thanks anyway," I say coldly. I continue to search for food, when a blue and green hummingbird catches my eye. I instantly recognize her as the music teacher. I remember how Fauna and Acorn were taught by her, and came home every day, going on and on about how her voice was so beautiful and how nice she was, and of course, how upset they were when she was exiled. I turn away, feeling that familiar longing feeling I felt for my family. The very reason I left Forestsong was to leave all those painful reminders behind! In despite of this, I find myself flying up to her.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I feel very pleased with myself. My kingdom has always admired Forestsong's trading goods and their music. We've never raided them, just traded with them. And now Melody will sing for me later. I bask in joy until I hear Melody mention the Wrath of Redwood clan. My eyes narrow and I spit out the words, "That clan ruined my life and the life of my kingdom. They're the ones that set the fire that destroyed us all. I will take a shot at any revenge I can get. Those stupid little greedy-talons." To birds like Melody, my words must sound like gibberish coming from me, Princess of Thieves. But even the Shadowland kingdom has self respect. Basically, I hate the Wrath of Redwood.


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> Little Leaf, can I PLEASE make one more character? PLEASE????


Ok... go ahead... from now on, everyone can have an unlimited # of characters


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

"I have a feeling... it's about to happen soon!" I press my wings close to my body, in fear of what might happen. "There's no time!" I screech in panic. "We've got to go now!" I open up my wings and fly toward Forestsong (where I feel it is), faster than normal parrotlets.


----------



## Silverbeam

YAY > MORE CHARACTERS LOTS MORE MUAHAHA!!! I FEEL SO EVIL! Oh hey guys... [_didn't see ya there... -,-_] It's me, Sil

New character!!! (#1)
Name:Rei
Age: 5 1/2
Color: Red and orange
Any deformities/disorders: N/A
Breed: Hummingbird, DUH!
Personality: Strong-willed, moody, protective, strong, aware
Any extra details: Oldest sister of Melody. A mother like figure to the youngest of the sisters, Chime.

New character!!! (#2)
Name: Lyra
Age: 3 1/2
Color: Light green, brown, and blue
Any deformities/disorders: N/A
Breed: Hummingbird :3
Personality: Happy, talkative, optimistic, giving, smart, tries to make everyone happy even if it means giving up her own.
Any extra details: Younger sister of Melody. Melody is her absolute role model, and Rei is her second role model

New character!!! (#3)
Name:Chime
Age: 1 (almost 2)
Color: baby blue and a shade darker wings
Any deformities/disorders: N/A
Breed: Hummingbird... : x
Personality: Very quiet, very shy, sensitive, self-concious/ aware, always seems to be blushing.
Any extra details: Youngest sister of Melody

CHARACTER UPDATE!!!!
Name:Melody
Age:*4*
Color:blue and green
Any deformities/disorders:N/A
Breed:hummingbird 
Personality:Sweet, happy, emotional, kind, light-hearted, loving/lovable, creative
Any extra details: Loves art and music

---QUICKNOTE!---
I decided to give them all powers to add to the fantasy. Ok so Rei, the oldest of the four sisters, can control light and fire. Melody the second oldest has the power of persuasion. Lyra can control water and and the nature around her. And Chime, the youngest, can become invisible and is very stealthy, "Princess Treebeak" is her role model along with her older sisters. None of the sisters know how to control their powers or that they even have them, but they'll find out soon enough! Also their mother was a healer but passed away soon after her last child was born. Well time for writin' ;P


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
I sigh as Mist is screeching about her dream and flying away. I wished I could chase after her... But if I followed, I knew what would happen. I gasp realizing I had left my sisters in the big oaktree I had accustomed to "home". I still can't believe they were so loyal as to leave the warm of home to come with me on a reckless journey. Their all so crazy. I fly back thinking I should apologize to that kooky old dove. I get that chance when I'm thinking so hard and not paying attention that I fly right into him and another bird, a sparrow. I let out a little groan in shock and fall. I end up falling right onto the hummingbird from earlier and we crash into the ground. I roll right off her and dizzily say, "he-hey, sorry- bout that..." I fall over and the hummingbird catches me. I shake my head and stand up, recovered from my dizzy little fall, "Oh!! I'm so so sorry! I'm so clumsy!" I laugh nervously and scratch the back of my head. The bird just laughs and says, "I never got to tell you, I'm Mo by the way." I smile and nod. By then the two birds I had knocked into were down here as well. 

~~~Lyra~~~
"Urrr... Where the heck is she?!!" My older sister buzzes angrily. "I gave her one job!" Rei goes on. "Hey, I bet she just made a friend or is having a good time!" I say happily. "Huh?" My sister snaps out of her rage pace. "Yes, of course I'll just have to be patient," she concludes. I look over to our youngest sister. She looks too. Chime is looking off into the distance just sitting quietly. "Hey, Chime," Rei says optimistically, "she'll be back soon with food for all of us, kay?" "Mm." Chime says in reply and shows a small smile and blushes, Rei was always cheerful for Chime, always trying to be happy for her. _Hmm_, I think. _Where is my older sis?_


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
I fly home, exhausted. Would they want the worm I got? I call out to a bird named One-eye. " Hey, do you want this-" "NO" He interupts. " Oh, um... Thats fine! " I say nervously. I drop the worm by him in case he wants it later and I add. " I had to battle a HUGE hawk to get this worm!" One-eye stifles a laugh and goes back to what he was doing. Suddenly I see, my father, the flock leader. Scared, I hop behind a rock as he quietly talks. " We need to get rid of him, his lies are causing a drift between us and other birds, and he is an awful hunter." He says angrily. " We leave at sundown for a very early migration. We can leave him behind." he adds. " Are you sure?" asks the other bird. " yes... and sundown is... now. EVERYONE,FLY!" he yells. hurt, I draw back. I start to flap my wings. " WAIT FOR ME GUYS!!!! DAD!!!!! WAIT!!!!!!!!" I fly as fast as I can, but soon, I'm left in the dust. I hang my head and drag myself the other way. At least there if food left at home. I feel tears trickle down my cheeks and don't bother to wipe them.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
The dove flies off soon in panic like he forgot something. And then the sparrow leaves. I'm left standing there with Mo. OH! I forgot about my sisters again! "Hey... I gotta do something, you can come if you'd like." I tell Mo. She nods and follows me around will carry some flowers full of nectar to the big oak tree. She follows closely behind my as I wind my way in through the branches. "Well it only took you forever!" Rei says annoyed as drop the flowers. Everyone picks one up and Rei brings one to Chime, I hand one to Mo. "Yea, hi everyone. This is Mo," I gesture to her. "And Mo, these are my sisters, Rei, Lyra, and Chime." I point to all of them. Rei smiles, Lyra smiles her cheesy smile and waves, and Chime of course just blushes and smiles in small fashion. Lyra flies over and starts talking like a maniac. I wonder how she's so happy go lucky all the time...


------
Don't have time to do another sister  I'll do it later!


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

I've been flying for hours now... and I'm close! I can feel it in my gizzard... I feel so weak and hungry, but I've got to get to Forestsong! I fly faster and faster until I see huge trees... I'm almost at Forestsong.


----------



## Saphira101

Name: Ebony
Age: 2
Color: black, of course!
Any deformities/disorders: N/A
Breed: Crow
Personality: Friendly, incredibly smart, rescourceful, (NOT EVIL!!)
Any extra details: Has one blue eye and one brown eye. Ebony is female.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~ Albert~~~
I finally reach where my flock is and sit down. I sigh. I'm a reject now, nothing more than a piece of junk. I probably deserved it. I did lie a lot... but I thought they would like me more... and I was an awful hunter. I hang my head in shame and shiver from the cold breeze whizzing past me.I curl up against a warm, soft rock. Wait, SOFT? I freeze and slowly look up. CAT!!!!! Oh no no no NO! My eyes widen in fear and I try to escape. The cat holds my foot down, and I can't move. " Mmm... you won't make more than a mouthful... but I need a snack." The cat purrs, his amber eyes searing into mine. " Let... let go!" I say. The cat smirks, and licks his lips. I squeeze my eyes shut. Is this how it all ends? What an awful way to- huh? Was that a bird? To rescue me? Oh, stupid me. The cat will eat my rescuer too. 
~~~Jack~~~
I finally catch a small bug, and it has never tasted better. I look up and see a flock of birds migrating. that's odd, I think. It's not even migrating season yet. I catch sight of a straggler desperatly trying to catch up with them. I shake my head sadly. That flock seems like their better off without him. I find a nice place in a tree and slowly drift off to sleep. there is nothing better to do, and I might as well take a nap.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Name: Edward "Von Magnificent" 
Age: 2
Color: blue, green
Any deformites/disorders:
Breed: peacock
Personality: stubborn, cocky, proud
Any extra details: had a wealthy life in Forestsong, until he wandered away on accident, was caught by humans, and put in a zoo.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
I look at my filthy cage, with some kind of unrecognizable kibble in the corner. I sniff. How inferior! Am I actually supposed to EAT this? People gawk at me and I puff up. AT least I have an adoring audience. But how did I end up here? I have been here for a week, and its high time I get out of here. This place is fit for peasants, not superior birds like me! I look at my water dish, which has dead flies in it. Oh, no. I will die before they feed me this peasant feed! This is the last straw. The poor quality of this place is unmatched. Tonight, I get out of this dreadful place.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
I'm humming an old song from my days back in the kingdom when a familiar voice catches my ear. It sounds like a struggle. I fly toward the sound. "Let go!" I see the cocky little dove from earlier stuck in a little cat trap. The cat was smiling evily and hungrily. "Hey!" I shout. Oh no... He looks over. Oh gosh I'm not the courageous type... I try a different approach and clear my throat, "Oh, Mr. Handsome..." I add a little tune to my voice, "If you don't mind letting my... Friend and I go... I would very nice..." The cat's drooling by now and seems hypnotized, "Yeah..." He get's up a trots off. _WHAT THE HECK JUST HAPPENED?!?!!?_ "Umm, thanks but I have question... How did you do that?!" Albert asks. _Ehh?!?!?_ "Uhh umm..." I laugh nervously, "Do what...? Oh I forgot I am really sorry about earlier it's just that I used to live there, the Forestsong Kingdom, with my sisters and It's really a blessing to live there. Sorry I got so angry..." my voice sort of trailed off.


----------



## Silverbeam

New (and probably final) character!
Name: Pandora
Age: 1 1/2
Color: Blue, green, and purple (<-- just cause)
Breed: Peacock (yay!) (remember our plan, happyhobbit? xD)
Personality: Kind, generous, good listener, quiet, shy
Extra stuff :3 : Has a way of understanding a person's true feelings.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
Oh, gross! i can feel that cat's drool, dripping from his mouth! I shudder, then hear a small, pretty voice. " HEY!" the humming bird yells. My mouth drops open. She's gonna die! IM gonna die!!!! She asks him to let him go and I prepare myself to watch her be eaten, but he just says in a hazy, dreamy voice, " yeah..." What in the world was that? how did she do that? " How... how did you do that?" i ask. She apologizes from earlier and I shrug sadly. " I deserved it anyway... I'm not Junglesong anything." I mumble. " FORESTsong." She politely corrects. I nod. " Well.... thanks." I say, staring at the ground. She seems pretty nice, rather quiet actually.

Lol Silverbeam, yup I remember. * laughs evil laugh of evil,evil,maniac.


----------



## bettalover2000

Can I join?
Name: Rupert
Age: 5
Color: orange and black
Deformities: a scar on his ankle from a label tag that was once put on him by researchers
Breed: Robin
Extra stuff: Shy, likes raspberries, modest, but helpful.


----------



## bettalover2000

--Rupert--
It's a pretty nice day, I'm going in search of some raspberries. I see a Mourning Dove and a Hummingbird talking about....FORESTSONG! I remember that name! My father would tell me tales about ForestSong every night before bed, when I was a hatchling. I don't want to be rude and interrupt their conversation, but I haven't heard that name in years. I perch on a small tree, my ankle is still bugging me, those humans tagged me 7 months ago with their "research", but the pain won't go away. I don't know why they were studying me, I honestly don't think I'm a very interesting subject. Oh, well, I must listen now.--


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

Finally... I arrive at Forestsong. When I land, I hear strange wingflaps, they sound as if they come from a bird 6 times my size. Soon, I spot a shadow, and a crow comes up to me, about 10 times my own size! I screech at the enormous bird. "So, you think you can defeat me, hmm?" he caws. "Of course! I've fought a lot of battles!" I screech in return. Suddenly, the crow lunges at me, his black talons aiming for a target. _That thing thinks he can beat me?_ I fly out of the way and aim for the crow's body, with _my_ talons readying to attack. Just then, the crow scratches me across my wing, the pain would be unbearable to some, and I was sending up blood with every wingflap. suddenly, the crow launches another attack at me, he rakes his talons along my body and wings, pushing hard with every attack. My body is covered with bleeding wounds, and about all of Forestsong is watching. _I have to win! I have to SURVIVE!!_ Just then, more crows, 6 times bigger than the one I was fighting came up... _I'm DOOMED!!_


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
Albert is accepting my apology and looks at me for a moment. "If Forestsong is so wonderful... Why don't you live there still?" He asks. I look away from him, "It's a long story. And believe me, if was still able to live there with my sisters, I would." He looks a bit confused, "So, why, are you here alone?" I ask him. "Well... You see, my flock abandon me, under my father's orders, he's the head of the flock after all..." He laughs sadly, as if remember a sad dream. "My father always rejected me, I was never wanted, I guess I was too flawed for him." His smile returns, "But anyway, what are you doing around here?" He asked. "Oh! I just heard your little yelps and came to help. I was originally with my sisters and Mo... I should go now. " He looks down, "Hey I know, since you've got no where to go really, you can stay with my sisters and I for a while, our little tree is the big oak, right over there," I point out. His eye brighten, "Really? That's so kind," He says as if no one has ever let him in like this. Hmm... "Yeah, of course." I say. I fly back to Mo and the others. "Hi guys! I'm back!" I announce. Everyone goes silent. "Umm, Melody?" Rei asks. "Hmm, what?" I ask. "Who... Who is this?!?!" She yells at me. "Woah sis, calm down, this is Albert, he needs somewhere to stay, so he can have the branch below us, riiiight?" I ask. She sighs annoyed, "Urrgh, fine." "Oh! Yay!" Lyra pipes up. I had a feeling that everything was going to be fine for now. For now...


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> ~Mist~
> 
> Finally... I arrive at Forestsong. When I land, I hear strange wingflaps, they sound as if they come from a bird 6 times my size. Soon, I spot a shadow, and a crow comes up to me, about 10 times my own size! I screech at the enormous bird. "So, you think you can defeat me, hmm?" he caws. "Of course! I've fought a lot of battles!" I screech in return. Suddenly, the crow lunges at me, his black talons aiming for a target. _That thing thinks he can beat me?_ I fly out of the way and aim for the crow's body, with _my_ talons readying to attack. Just then, the crow scratches me across my wing, the pain would be unbearable to some, and I was sending up blood with every wingflap. suddenly, the crow launches another attack at me, he rakes his talons along my body and wings, pushing hard with every attack. My body is covered with bleeding wounds, and about all of Forestsong is watching. _I have to win! I have to SURVIVE!!_ Just then, more crows, 6 times bigger than the one I was fighting came up... _I'm DOOMED!!_


~~~Ebony~~~
I watch my kin attack the poor, defenseless bird. I never wanted this. Why must I be a crow? Why can't I be, like, a budgie or something? Oh well. No time to dwell on it. I launch myself down from the telephone wire and shout "Party's over, bozos!" I dive-bomb the first crow, then jam my beak into his head and knock him out. I go after the next one, and tear several beak-fuls of feathers from his pitiful hide. He goes running for mama. In a similar manner, I attack the rest of the other crows, then fly down to the little bloodstained creature on the ground. "Are you OK?"


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Pandora~~~
Finally, I think as I see a small stream and settle down into the shallow water and clean my feathers. It was a beautiful day, I walk a bit further through meadows of flowers. I finally spot a big oak tree and decide it's the perfect shelter for a nap. Resting in the shade sounds lovely... As I lay down I think about the events that occurred in the last month. First I was stolen away from my home in a tropical forest deep in Asia and then I was sold illegally. The humans tortured me. One day, the human suddenly panicked and threw me out here and ran away. It was so different from home, which I miss very much. I'm so envolved in my thoughts that I almost don't notice a tiny voice, "Um... wh-who are you?" It squeaks. I look over to see a small baby blue hummingbird resting on a light pink flower. "Well, hello there little one, I'm Pandora." I smile. She thinks hard for a second, "I've never seen a bird like you." I laugh a little, "I'm a peacock, or since I'm a female, a Peahen." She looks at me with big black eyes, "I think your swirly blue and purple feathers are beautiful! An-and the little green ones on you head." She looks up at me in wonderment. "Why thank you little one. Say... What's you name?" I ask her gently, she seemed shy, but not to me. She blushes, "I'm Chime." "So am I a disturbance to you? I'm sorry, I was looking for somewhere to rest." I say sincerly. She giggles, "No, you're just fine. My older sisters and I all live up there in the higher branches of the tree. I saw you and you looked different so I was curious." She tells me. "Oh... I see." I say thoughtfully. "Chime! Where are you? There's someone you need to meet!" A soft voice comes from high in the tree. "Oh, that's Melody, I have to go now! You can stay under this tree! You'll have to meet my sisters later!" She says enthusiastically. I nod and smile. My new life here has ust begun to unravel...


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
Still not night... still not night... I sigh. Why wait? I will simply wait until the humans use that opening at the top of cage, then fly out! I watch patiently as the zookeeper walks over lazily and slowly opens the opening. I flap my wings,when I remember... i can't fly! Still, I manage to get out. " WHAT THE-?! Get back here, you dump bird!" the zookeeper calls. " Never or my name isn't Edward Von Magnificent, you peasant!" I scream back to him, and run into the forest. I did it! I truly did it! I shall get back to Forestsong, and everyone will- wait... how far am i from it, anyway? I sigh, and keep going. Anything, anything at all is better than this place.


----------



## Ickbeth

ooh im so joining
Nameenny
Age:1
Color: bluish purple with green 
Any deformites/disorders:
Breed:hummingbird
Personality: bright and cheerful always makes friends 
Any extra details:her mother was the healer at riversong and she has inherited all the powers of the kingdom including one only her and her twin brother share.


----------



## Ickbeth

Name:rubert 
Age:1
Color: red
Any deformites/disorders:
Breed:hummingbird
Personality: shy and secretive 
Any extra details:his mother was the healer at riversong and he has inherited all the powers of the kingdom including one only him and his twin sister share.


----------



## Ickbeth

sorry I cant get the pictures to show up.


----------



## Ickbeth

rubert
whens penny coming back shes been gone forever im hungry and its getting cold

penny 
gathering flower petals for our bed hope Rupert doesn't get to cold

Rupert 
pennys back and she brought flower petals back to keep the wind from getting into the hollow tree.
penny
going back out for worms
Rupert
pennys back with worms now we can rest for the night.


----------



## Happyhobbit

(Hey fellow betta keepers! Happyhobbit's sister here. I'm making a character. :-D)

Name: Arora
Age:3
Color: black with blue wings and yellow tail feathers
Any deformites/disorders: Nopers
Breed: Blue bird-of-paradise
Personality: Loyal, competitive, bold
Any extra details: is a guard in Forestsong, has no powers but is high in agility and strength as well as healing
PS: When you see this * its me.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
exhausted from running so long, I am pretty sure I am far from the prison where the humans kept me. I'm starving now. I look up and see a delicous piece of fruit on a small, flimsy, tree. My mouth waters, but I can't reach! I start to shake the tree, when I hear a voice. " Do you mind?! I'm trying to SLEEP here!" he leans over to look at me. Ugh, how ugly. That awful drab brown... wait a minute! I know this bird! " Hey, I know you! Your that sparrow peasant! I always wondered why you and your filthy drab peasant family were allowed to stay among the likes of exotic beauties such as myself!" " SHUT UP!" he yells. I ignore the commoner and stare at the fruit. So red... so juicy looking... the peasant glares at me then grabs the fruit. " You want this fruit? Take back what you said, and MAYBE I will let you eat it..." he looks at me with fury. " Never will I apologize to a peasant or my name isn't Edward Von Magnificent!" The sparrow looks amused. " Von Magnicent? What, do you work for a circus?" he asks jeeringly.
~~~Jack~~~
I am shot awake by the whole tree shaking. I look down and see a... peacock? he is shaking the tree desperatly, and I see he is eyeing a fruit close to me. Annoyed, I ask " Do you mind?! I'm trying to SLEEP here!" I am not in the mood for random peacocks shaking trees I am sleeping in! The peacock looks at me with a disgusted expression. Suddenly he says " Hey, I know you! Your that sparrow peasant! I always wondered why you and your filthy drab peasant family were allowed to stay among the likes of exotic beauties such as myself!" I fume. Who does this snob think he is?! My family was perfect! " SHUT UP!" I scream. he can not talk about me like that. I glare at him, then notice him drooling over the fruit. I grab it. He better take back what he said, or no fruit for him." Never will I apologize to a peasant or my name isn't Edward Von Magnificent!" The peacock says stubbornly. I glare at him. What kind of name is "Von Magnificent?" A stupid name for a stupid bird, I think.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*~~Arora~~
I fly around surveying the other birds. None resemble Princess Riversong.. but one catches my eye. A peacock arguing with a sparrow. I recognize the peacock almost immediately. I perch next to him. His face lights up. "Finally, a friendly face! Fancy meeting you here Arora!" He sticks out his wing for me to shake, a way of greeting in Forestsong. "Can you please make this peasant hand over my berries?" He gestures to the sparrow."They're not yours yet..."mumbles the sparrow. "I'm sorry, my duty is to protect residents of Forestsong, not to settle their quarrels." I have no desire to join Edward's foolish fight. I wander off, trying to find the Princess.


----------



## bettalover2000

(Beth, it's going to be really confusing with 2 Ruperts, can you please change his name? Can he be Robert maybe?)
--Rupert--
I can't catch much of what the Hummingbird and Mourning Dove are saying, but they are starting to fly into a tree! What do I do? Follow them? I really don't want to be rude, but I find myself flying to the tree. I see a few other hummingbirds. I approach them, "Hi, I'm Rupert, I don't mean to interrupt, but I heard you talking about Forestsong, and I've heard that name before. I have never been there, and I would just be called a peasant, but, I guess I was just curious what you were talking about, having to do with Forestsong. See, my dad used to tell me tales about the rich kingdom, but since he left I haven't heard anything. I guess I should be going." I start to leave, but I bump into a cute little hummingbird, flying up. "Hi, I'm Chime. Are you the person I was supposed to meet?" I am stunned by her kindness, when another hummingbird says, "Chime, that wasn't who I wanted you to meet, but he says he wants to know about Forestsong, so I guess you can stay, Rupert." I perch next to them and thank them. My foot is still bugging me and I haven't gotten my raspberries, yet. Maybe they'll let me stay, I don't have a home anyway.


----------



## Ickbeth

ok ill change his name to poppy


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Ebony~~~
> I watch my kin attack the poor, defenseless bird. I never wanted this. Why must I be a crow? Why can't I be, like, a budgie or something? Oh well. No time to dwell on it. I launch myself down from the telephone wire and shout "Party's over, bozos!" I dive-bomb the first crow, then jam my beak into his head and knock him out. I go after the next one, and tear several beak-fuls of feathers from his pitiful hide. He goes running for mama. In a similar manner, I attack the rest of the other crows, then fly down to the little bloodstained creature on the ground. "Are you OK?"


~Mist~

I feel completely dissociated... My vision is about to go all black. Pain is shooting through me, everywhere. My body can't take it anymore, and everything fades to black nothingness...


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
I glare at the sparrow. I just want that fruit! Suddenly I see a familiar bird. Arora!"Finally, a friendly face! Fancy meeting you here Arora!" I say happily. I knew many in Forestsong, but Arora was one of the best. how did she get here? No matter, perhaps she can get that stupid bird to give me that fruit. "Can you please make this peasant hand over my berries?" I plead, shooting her a desperate look."They're not yours yet..." mumbles the peasant. " I heard that!" i say, still fuming. Arora shakes her head, and wanders off to who knows where. " GIVE ME THAT!" I say to the bird. He suddenly grins, and says, " With pleasure," and drops them on my face! " YOU...YOU... RUFFIAN!" I scream, berry goop all over my face. He laughs bitterly and flies away. suddenly I catch sight of a peahen by an oak tree. Oooh la la... I quickly wipe off the goop, and strut up to her. Act like a gentlemen, I say to myself. " Why hello, there. How did a lovely lady like you get in a place like this?" I purr.
~~~Albert~~~
I stare at the ground, when a robin shyly flies up to us "Hi, I'm Rupert, I don't mean to interrupt, but I heard you talking about Forestsong, and I've heard that name before. I have never been there, and I would just be called a peasant, but, I guess I was just curious what you were talking about, having to do with Forestsong. See, my dad used to tell me tales about the rich kingdom, but since he left I haven't heard anything. I guess I should be going." he says politely. Another hummingbird seems like she is going to welcome him into where I guess I will be staying for a while too. I should make a good impression. " Hi Rubert, I uh... have super human strength!" I blurt out. Oops... I sigh. Why would he believe that?


----------



## bettalover2000

--Rupert--
None of the other birds say anything, awkward silence I guess. The Mourning Dove shouts, " Hi Rubert, I uh... have super human strength!. Say what? Is this guy a little crazy? "We aren't even humans! How could you have super human strength?", I say. Oh MY! That was rude of me. *sigh* The blue hummingbird whispers to me, "Sorry, he's kind of full of himself, his name's Albert. Go easy on him if you can _try_.". "Sorry, Albert.", I say. A red hummingbird seems kind of annoyed by something, I wouldn't doubt if it's the Mourning Dove. "I sure hope I'm not being a bother", I say. "Oh, it's okay we would love to have you stay and talk Rupert, My name's Lyra! It seems to me like your ankle's bothering you, do you want something for it? I don't really know what, but I'm sure I could find something for you!!!!!", the green and brown one says, she seems a little happy-go-lucky. I've met some strange folks on my berry run today.


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> ~Mist~
> 
> I feel completely dissociated... My vision is about to go all black. Pain is shooting through me, everywhere. My body can't take it anymore, and everything fades to black nothingness...


~~~Ebony~~~
The poor bird falls unconscious, and I know that she won't make it out here in the open, or even in a tree. I look around desperately, and spot a small hollow that the base of a huge cedar. I clear away the cobwebs, and find that it goes quite deep, and both of us could fit in there comfortably. I drag the other bird to the base of the tree, and quickly pull up some lamb's ear (Note from the actual person: lamb's ear actually exists. We have some growing in our yard. Its leaves are incredibly soft, and they feel like velvet.), and lay it out inside the hollow. I drag the other bird on top of it. Light filters through small, unnoticed holes in the tree, carved long ago by woodpeckers. I hop outside and pull some grass over the entrance to our hollow. I look around, and to my delight, I spot exactly what I'd been looking for. I've never been sure of its name, but when I was a chick my mother would spread paste made from the leaves onto my wounds. They always felt better after that, and they sped healing. I pulled up as much as I could carry, and brought it back to the hollow. I chewed it as best I could (not having teeth, this takes a lot of effort), and spread it onto the bird's wounds. I went back outside and flew to a nearby pond. There were tons of insect larvae, including that of the great diving beetle. I remember my mother telling me as a chick not to eat them, because they were incredibly bitter. So bitter, in fact, that they could awaken an unconscious bird. _An unconscious bird._ I snatch one out of the water, and cringe from the taste. I quickly carry it back to the hollow, and shove it into the mouth of the unconscious bird. She begins to cough, and opens her eyes.


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Ebony~~~
> The poor bird falls unconscious, and I know that she won't make it out here in the open, or even in a tree. I look around desperately, and spot a small hollow that the base of a huge cedar. I clear away the cobwebs, and find that it goes quite deep, and both of us could fit in there comfortably. I drag the other bird to the base of the tree, and quickly pull up some lamb's ear (Note from the actual person: lamb's ear actually exists. We have some growing in our yard. Its leaves are incredibly soft, and they feel like velvet.), and lay it out inside the hollow. I drag the other bird on top of it. Light filters through small, unnoticed holes in the tree, carved long ago by woodpeckers. I hop outside and pull some grass over the entrance to our hollow. I look around, and to my delight, I spot exactly what I'd been looking for. I've never been sure of its name, but when I was a chick my mother would spread paste made from the leaves onto my wounds. They always felt better after that, and they sped healing. I pulled up as much as I could carry, and brought it back to the hollow. I chewed it as best I could (not having teeth, this takes a lot of effort), and spread it onto the bird's wounds. I went back outside and flew to a nearby pond. There were tons of insect larvae, including that of the great diving beetle. I remember my mother telling me as a chick not to eat them, because they were incredibly bitter. So bitter, in fact, that they could awaken an unconscious bird. _An unconscious bird._ I snatch one out of the water, and cringe from the taste. I quickly carry it back to the hollow, and shove it into the mouth of the unconscious bird. She begins to cough, and opens her eyes.


I spit out the insect larvae. "AGH! That's extremely bitter!" Suddenly, I look around, noticing I'm in a different environment... "Where am I? What happened?" I ask the crow beside me. I stare at my paralyzed foot.


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> I spit out the insect larvae. "AGH! That's extremely bitter!" Suddenly, I look around, noticing I'm in a different environment... "Where am I? What happened?" I ask the crow beside me. I stare at my paralyzed foot.


"My name is Ebony." I say. "I warded off the other crows that were attacking you, and brought you into this hollow. I put a remedy on your wounds, and fed you that insect larva so that you'd wake up. It looked like you were about to go into a coma..."


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> "My name is Ebony." I say. "I warded off the other crows that were attacking you, and brought you into this hollow. I put a remedy on your wounds, and fed you that insect larva so that you'd wake up. It looked like you were about to go into a coma..."


~Mist~

"Thank you... I'm grateful. I knew the evil crows would come eventually... I... I had a vision. By the way, my name's Mist..." I hold up my left wing, the one with glass sticking out of it. I look around and limp out of the hollow, dragging my paralyzed foot uselessly behind me. _What a fool I've made of myself... trying to save Forestsong like that... even if I had won, it wouldn't do anything to my reputation... always, I've been ignored and neglected, and robins had to take care of me, since I never found my real parents..._ I shake my head, trying to get rid of all my bad memories. :-?


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
Rubert gives me a confused look then says "We aren't even humans! How could you have super human strength?" Oh gosh. Wrong thing to say. I should have gone with telling them I was the president... " Stupid stupid!" I mutter to myself, whacking my head with my wing when they aren't looking.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*~~Arora~~
With still no luck from my search for the Princess... I see a black bird... a crow. My eyes narrow.. The Wrath of Redwood could not be here... could it? I lunge for the crow and grab. Still holding her I stratch her wings then pin against a tree. "What are you doing here? Is this were they plan to strike next? Talk,I probably won't hurt you.." I growl.She stares at me blankly. 
"Honestly, I have no idea what you're talking about." I shove her harder against the tree. How can I make her talk? I look from her torn wings to the ground, they would probably hurt to much to fly. I yank her off the tree and dangle her over the edge. "I'm going to ask you one more time! What is the Wrath of Redwood's plan here?" I patiently await her answer.
---------
Ps: Remember this is happyhobbit's SISTER


----------



## Little Leaf

Happyhobbit said:


> *~~Arora~~
> With still no luck from my search for the Princess... I see a black bird... a crow. My eyes narrow.. The Wrath of Redwood could not be here... could it? I lunge for the crow and grab. Still holding her I stratch her wings then pin against a tree. "What are you doing here? Is this were they plan to strike next? Talk,I probably won't hurt you.." I growl.She stares at me blankly.
> "Honestly, I have no idea what you're talking about." I shove her harder against the tree. How can I make her talk? I look from her torn wings to the ground, they would probably hurt to much to fly. I yank her off the tree and dangle her over the edge. "I'm going to ask you one more time! What is the Wrath of Redwood's plan here?" I patiently await her answer.
> ---------
> Ps: Remember this is happyhobbit's SISTER


~Mist~

I look over my shoulder and see someone dangling the crow over the edge of the tree. I limp over rapidly. "STOP!" I screech, also making a few dominance postures (yes, birds can show dominance as well.). I feel my wounds starting to open, but all I want to do is help that crow right now! I grab her and fly to safety on a higher branch, even though my wings are pained.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*~~Arora~~
Suddenly a parrotlet snatches the crow out of my hands. "Wha-?" A parrotlet from Forestsong.. if this parrotlet thinks that crow is friendly, than she must be. I awkwardly fly over. "Sorry, I thought.. you were with them." I decide they must not like my company so I fly away. Maybe I will go talk too Edward.. then I see him. He is flirting with a peahen. I perch next to him. "Hello, Edward. Who is this?" I gesture to the peahen.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

_Ignored again..._ I wander around the place _Forestsong has changed a lot..._ I sigh, feeling lonely. _I hate being alone... I... I hate myself._ I feel incredibly upset... it's just really hard to be alone all your life!


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Melody~~~
A new bird flies up to our tree, Rubert. They start going on about super-human strength and what not. I look over to chime who is sitting on the end of the branch keeping to herself as usual. She seems slightly happy though. I figured Lyra and my older sister could keep up an interesting conversation with our three guests. I fly to the end of the branch where my youngest sister was perched, "Hey little one, you alright?" I ask her softy. My sister was shy with everyone, even my sisters and I. She blushes, "Yeah," She says in her whisper tone of voice. I smile at her, "Hang in there, everything will be fine." I fly back to hear Lyra and Rei fighting about something... As usual. Rubert and Albert seemed to be getting along fine so I flew over to talk to Mo, who seemed generally amused by the whole thing.

~~~Pandora~~~
A peacock come over and sits next to me. He starts sweet-talking me. I giggle, "My my my, you sure are the flatterer," I say. He seems a bit taken back by my reaction and blushes. Realizing he let his guard down he buffed back up. I watch him some more. "Why?" I ask him. He relaxes again, "Why what, My lady?" He asks. "Why do you put on this royal funny act when you are genuinely just a nice guy? I've never met a peacock like you," I tell him and laugh a little. He seems a little shocked by my comment but sits down next to me, even still.


----------



## bettalover2000

--Rupert--
My, everything is chaotic now. I sit by Albert and do nothing. I guess I should talk to someone, so I start a conversation with Chime. "So are you all sisters or something?", I say, she replies, "Yes, that's Melody, up there. She's talking to Mo, another hummingbird she met. And Lyra is fighting with my other sister, Rei. We came from Forestsong, it really is a nice place once you've been there. Sorry.". "Sorry for what?" "For talking so much, I guess you probably want peace after all this chaos." Why would she think that? "I don't mind people talking", I reply. She smiles. I guess I'll wait until Melody comes down, then hopefully everything won't be as confusing, and I'll learn what they were talking about, with Forestsong, since this little one doesn't seem to want to talk.
(BIO EDIT: Rupert can be sassy when he wants to


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
"My my my, you sure are the flatterer," says the peahen. I was expecting something different than that comment... I buff up again, hoping she will be dazzled by my gorgeous tail feathers. She watches for a bit, then asks "Why?" I cock my head. What does she mean? " Why what, my lady?" I say "Why do you put on this royal funny act when you are genuinely just a nice guy? I've never met a peacock like you," she says, then laughs. I laugh with her. What does she mean, royal funny act? " Heh... heh... such a sense of humor, my lady," I say nervously. Normally, an insult like this would have me... well, insulted, but something about this bird seemed overall charming. I felt like I could never hurt a jewel like her.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Chime~~~
Rupert starts talking to me. He wondered if we were all sisters. I said yes but didn't say much else. After that he flew over to Mo and Melody. Being seemingly bored I flew down to some lower branches and saw that Pandora was talking to some guy. I flew down plopped down on his head then jumped over to Pandora and hid in the feathers behind her neck, "Um, Pandora?" I whisper. "Hmm?" She asks kindly. "Who is that?" I ask quietly. He doesn't look happy that I landed on his head. He looked like he was about to eat me or something. 

~~~Pandora~~~
He laughs nervously and before I can push him further Chime plops down from the tree and lands on his head. She then hops over to the feathers around my neck. "Um... Pandora?" I hear her squeak from behind my neck. I twist my head around to look at her, "Hmm?" "Who is that?" She asks. I turn back around to face the peacock in front of me. I giggle as he looks a bit flustered from chime landing on his head.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
Rubert sits by me awkwardly. I stare blankly ahead. I wonder where my flock went now? I missed my chance to make them like me, I think glumly. No matter what I do, they will never like me. Well... I'm not alone anymore, right? I have these sisters and possibly Rubert! I just need to make a good impression... 
~~~Edward~~~
I'm about to say something hopefully of intellect, when I feel something on my head. It is a hummingbird... hmm. General high class, some even royalty. Still, one does not let another sit on his head. I briskly brush the tiny thing off of my head, then try to get my dignity back. " Ah, well I best be going... it was a pleasure to meet you, my lady. I never got your name. I am Edward Von Magnificent, and if you need anything, I would be much obliged to help you..." I say. I straighten my feathers, then start to leave. " Wait," she says.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

May I join? I'm afraid if the story went too far.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Name: Twitter (male)
Age: 1 1/2 yrs. (bird years)
Color: Light Gray w/ White Belly
Any deformites/disorders: A Crooked Beak - but able to eat.
Breed: Northern Mocking Bird
Personality: Show-Off, Sarcastic, Smart
Any extra details: Not really, besides his beak.

~~ Twitter ~~
I was captured into captivity in my early life. My enclosure was so small, so dirty.. I tried to escape several times, but the No-feathers made sure I stayed. It seemed I was in a zoo. So many people wanted to see me, the state bird. I should've been proud, but how could I? With my crooked beak? Especially when I should be in the wild; free and mimicking noises I hear. ......... After a few weeks, I had my chance. They finally cleaned my cage and then I made a soar for it; on to the wild I go.


I think we should also summarize for each character, so it won't get confusing?


----------



## bettalover2000

(I don't mind if you join, Lebron, but you'll have to move fast 
--Rupert--
"Hi Melody, and you're Mo, right? I hate to interrupt, but what were you talking about with Forestsong? You're sister didn't seem to have much to say, so I thought I'd ask you." I wait for an answer. I sure hope the Mourning Dove wasn't hurt too bad, I understand how he feels. I had to lose one of my best friends, one of the only people who liked me: a little parrotlet that I grew up with. She was abandoned in Forestsong, so she left the kingdom and lived with us. What was her name? Marly, Melissa, m....Mist! Gosh I'd like to see her again. The only person who was friendly to me. I only now understand how she felt with her foot. *ow!* Melody pipes up: "I was a music teacher at Forestsong long ago. I was told I had the most beautiful voice", she blushes. Then she goes on, "I met a girl earlier today, a white parrotlet. She said she had a dream about Forestsong, that it would be attacked by the Wrath of Redwood clan, a group of crows that can overthrow kingdoms. She dashed off without saying anything more. Mist was her name" "MIST! I know her!! I raised her! We have got to follow her before something bad happens!", I say. "Wait!". "There's no time to lose! We have to move, but I need a guide. Does anyone know the way?!"


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

I lay down near a pond... I've lost a lot of blood, and my feathers are all soaked in blood, except for my tail. I get up and wash the red off of my feathers, but some of my wounds haven't closed a bit... But as I start washing my wounds, the pain is so unbearable, I leap out of the water and just lie there in pain. I try not to be _too_ attention getting, but just enough so that one bird can notice me.


----------



## Ickbeth

penny 
I'm flying around with poppy when by the pond I notice a white Pacific parakeet lying in a pool of blood I Quickly fly over to see if I can help
poppy 
penny's flying toward a white bird that looks almost dead I guess I should follow but I don't know what we could do for her
penny
I land next to the parakeet and instinct takes over my wing starts glowing white as I'm gently brushing it over her suddenly the bird wakes up and says who are you?


ps. I cant get online very often and will be going on vacation soon for two weeks with no internet connection so go ahead and play my characters.


----------



## bettalover2000

--Rupert--
"They'll never let you in! I'll go with you, I may be able to get you in.", says Chime. "Is anyone else up to it?" Oh great, a search party. *sigh* "I would really like it if only one or two people came.", I say. I DON'T want Mist to have a crowd, especially if anything happened. I want this to be me, a GUIDE and Mist. Not a bunch of other birds. 
(Remember our plan, LittleLeaf


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
They want to do a search party for... the parrotlet I saw earlier? I wonder if I could come.... i want to be their friends, and this would be a great impression to show how useful i could be! " Hey! I know you would prefer only a few people, but... I would like to help if I can... I'm sure my, um... super cool talents like,uh.. stuff would come in handy!" I say eagerly.
~~~Jack~~~
The insult from the peacock is still echoing in my head, repeating itself over and over. I shake the thoughts away. Instead, I smile remembering the look on the peacock's face when I dropped his precious fruit. I'm not the mischevious type, but that was priceless, I have to admit. Suddenly I bump into something and hear a soft "oof!". I bumped right into Melody, Forestsong's most beautiful singer.


----------



## bettalover2000

--Rupert--
" Hey! I know you would prefer only a few people, but... I would like to help if I can... I'm sure my, um... super cool talents like,uh.. stuff would come in handy!" Albert says. At the same moment a sparrow bumps into Melody. Oh geez, more people! "Alright I'll take Albert and Chime. We have to be fast and quiet. Has everyone gone to the bathroom? No potty breaks.". I'll give Albert a chance, I do feel bad for him. I'll leave Melody and the sparrow alone, they seem to know eachother. "Alright is everyone okay with the plan?"


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist~

I finally wake up, in a small puddle of blood. _Why won't my wounds close?_ I recall hearing something from my foster parents about some crows having the ability to attack and prevent their victim's wounds from closing up, so they bleed to death. _Maybe that's what happened to me? the crow's strange ability?_ I feel incredibly dizzy now, but I have to keep going. I haven't ate in weeks and I need to keep my strength up in order to survive... _Must... Survive..._ I drag my paralyzed foot behind me. Just then, I noticed a strange spiral mark on it. (If you read wolves of the beyond, you know what the spiral looks like. I'll post a pic below) _the spiral mark... it kind of disturbs me..._ I feel as if I'm going into a trance... until a pang of dizziness hits me. I walk around, seeing if there's anything in store for me to eat... apparently, it seems there isn't anything here...










(One thing I forgot to add at the beginning of the RP is that your character can die, but if you want to rejoin, you need to make either a new character altogether or make a reincarnation of your dead character.)


----------



## Happyhobbit

*~~Arora~~
My stomach rumbles. I should probably get something to eat. Suddenly, some strange berries appear next to me. I cock my head, its obviously a trap. But they look so refreshing. My stomach took over. "Just one bite.." I pecked at it, then everything went black.
--------while later-----
I awake in a hollow, full of strange traps. I get up, then fall over. I feel quite nauseous. Suddenly I see a grackle with eyepatch. "Why did you bring me here?"
Without looking at me responds,"King's orders," I get up again, this time keeping my balance. "Why does King keep you around?" He gives a joyless laugh."I'm useful," I'm walking toward him now. "Yes, I know that. But the King needs loyalty," He finally turns to face me."I am loyal Arora," My eyes wander around the room. "Your loyal to his wealth..." He starts to pace around. "Same thing. Anyway, have you had any luck?" I start pacing to. "No," I mumble. He starts to work on some trinket of his. "Also, there are some crows coming soon, I sugest preparing." I start to leave. "Oh, and one more thing. Those berries? Sleep spore.
Very useful," He hands me the leftovers. "I'll remember that," And I walk out the door.
(Thanks Littleleaf... -laughs insanely- Thanks veerryy much.:twisted


----------



## Little Leaf

(D-don't laugh at me like that, Happyhobbit! OnO')

~Mist~
_
I've been searching for hours... Why can't I find anything and why won't anyone notice me and my trail of blood?_ I try to limp back to Forestsong, but I feel so dizzy, I don't think I can make it back... I look for somewhere I can rest and at least try to recover...
-a while later-
a bit later, I find that same puddle. I washed myself again, but this time, it burned in HUGE amounts! I leap out of the water again, and everything goes painfully black.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Twitter ~~
After my few month of journey, I find a trail of oozy blood. What happened? Who's bleeding? Whoever it is, he or she is majorly injured. Good thing I brought some herbs from the bushes I found earlier. I may help this bird. After tracking, I find a cute little gray bird.

"Are you okay?" I say to the gray parrotlet. "I may help you, but why do you keep on moving when your wounds aren't even closed!". My burdock roots and marigold might help her wounds to not get infected. She should've washed her wounds out especially near that big puddle next to her.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
" I'm pandora. Please stay, I could use some company," says the pretty peahen. I slowly nod. " Of course, I would be honored..." I say. Suddenly I catch sight of Arora. " I will only be a moment, my lady," I say, then quickly strut up to her. " Arora! So you came back! How delightful!" I whisper in her ear suddenly. " You haven't seen any... humans wandering around here, have you? With big sticks and nets and such?" " Well, no." she says, sounding suprised. I look at her carefully. She seems a little troubled... I wonder what could possibly be wrong? I wonder if it's me... i suddenly buff up, hoping I look better with my feathers being showed off.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Rei~~~
Suddenly Rupert starts talking about a bird named Mist and looking for her. "Alright I'll take Albert and Chime. We have to be fast and quiet. Has everyone gone to the bathroom? No potty breaks," he says. "Alright is everyone okay with the plan?" He asks. I step forward. "NO." I bark, and Rupert looks a little surprised. "You're not taking our youngest sister withou-" Melody steps forward, "Rei's right, you either take all of the sisters, or none of us," she says. Chime looks frightened and whirls over to me and hides under my wing. Chime wasn't used to all the attention, my sister was very shy after all. I look back up to Rupert, "All of us or none of us."


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> (D-don't laugh at me like that, Happyhobbit! OnO')
> 
> ~Mist~
> _
> I've been searching for hours... Why can't I find anything and why won't anyone notice me and my trail of blood?_ I try to limp back to Forestsong, but I feel so dizzy, I don't think I can make it back... I look for somewhere I can rest and at least try to recover...
> -a while later-
> a bit later, I find that same puddle. I washed myself again, but this time, it burned in HUGE amounts! I leap out of the water again, and everything goes painfully black.


Wait... did you just die?


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys, I'm getting rather confused right now as to what Skye and Mo (two of my characters) are doing at the moment. Do you guys know?

Also, is everyone still at the tree that we landed in at the beginning?


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> Wait... did you just die?


Nope, just passed out. Mist's gonna be unresponsive for a few days... maybe even a week?


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> Nope, just passed out. Mist's gonna be unresponsive for a few days... maybe even a week?


Oh, phewsh. 

~~~Ebony~~~
I don't think Mist noticed me, but I had been soaring after her, keeping watch. When she collapsed, I flew down as quickly as possible. She was badly wounded. Why had she so hastily left the hollow? If she hadn't, maybe this wouldn't have happened. I sighed, then picked her up and hoisted her onto my back. She was underweight. I took off, hoping dearly that she wouldn't fall. We flew for hours, but I couldn't find the hollow. After another hour, I came across a huge tree. There were birds already there, but they looked nice. Maybe they could help me. I carefully flew down and perched precariously on a branch, then allowed mist to slid off my back. She slumped against the area where branch meets trunk. "Excuse me," I called. "I need help!"


----------



## Silverbeam

Saphira101 said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting rather confused right now as to what Skye and Mo (two of my characters) are doing at the moment. Do you guys know?
> 
> Also, is everyone still at the tree that we landed in at the beginning?


I dunno bout skye but I know Mo was talking to Melody (my character) before Rupert and Rei distracted Melody. I assume Mo is now listening to them.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
"Alright I'll take Albert and Chime. We have to be fast and quiet. Has everyone gone to the bathroom? No potty breaks," he says. Suddenly Rei refuses harshly. " Its all of us or none of us!" says Melody. I can't help but smile a bit. They are so close... I could never have that with my flock. I suddenly wonder if me trying to catch up with them was a test, to see if I was strong enough to keep up... whatever it was, I know I failed.


----------



## Ickbeth

Saphira101 said:


> Oh, phewsh.
> 
> ~~~Ebony~~~
> I don't think Mist noticed me, but I had been soaring after her, keeping watch. When she collapsed, I flew down as quickly as possible. She was badly wounded. Why had she so hastily left the hollow? If she hadn't, maybe this wouldn't have happened. I sighed, then picked her up and hoisted her onto my back. She was underweight. I took off, hoping dearly that she wouldn't fall. We flew for hours, but I couldn't find the hollow. After another hour, I came across a huge tree. There were birds already there, but they looked nice. Maybe they could help me. I carefully flew down and perched precariously on a branch, then allowed mist to slid off my back. She slumped against the area where branch meets trunk. "Excuse me," I called. "I need help!"


penny
I hear a bird saying something about a bird named mist the bird suddenly lands on our tree and says I need help I fly up and she says her names Ebony. I hop onto the branch and see a badly injured bird who must be mist I wave my wing over her body and it glows white then the birds wounds heal but she hasn't woken up yet so I invite ebony in and ask her to carry mist inside for now
poppy
Their are birds outside of the tree I better hide down here somewhere suddenly penny flies away towards the birds I think I'll just hide down here then the birds come into the hollow and I am forced to introduce myself to the bird Ebony her friends unconscious and my sisters making her a bed out of flower petals we put the unconscious bird on it and my sister slowly dribbles berry juice down her throat which she swallows but doesn't wake up.


----------



## Silverbeam

Silverbeam said:


> I dunno bout skye but I know Mo was talking to Melody (my character) before Rupert and Rei distracted Melody. I assume Mo is now listening to them.


Yea and Albert, Pandora, Rupert, Edward, Mo, Rei, Melody, Lyra, and Chime are all still at the oak tree


----------



## Little Leaf

Ickbeth said:


> penny
> I hear a bird saying something about a bird named mist the bird suddenly lands on our tree and says I need help I fly up and she says her names Ebony. I hop onto the branch and see a badly injured bird who must be mist I wave my wing over her body and it glows white then the birds wounds heal but she hasn't woken up yet so I invite ebony in and ask her to carry mist inside for now
> poppy
> Their are birds outside of the tree I better hide down here somewhere suddenly penny flies away towards the birds I think I'll just hide down here then the birds come into the hollow and I am forced to introduce myself to the bird Ebony her friends unconscious and my sisters making her a bed out of flower petals we put the unconscious bird on it and my sister slowly dribbles berry juice down her throat which she swallows but doesn't wake up.


Ick, I just said a few posts ago that Mist's wound's wont close due to the crow's special ablilty! :-? Oh well.


----------



## bettalover2000

Beth, we kind of had a plan, and Mist was supposed to be taken to the oak tree I thought, I honestly think there are too many people that joined late and completely changed the direction of the story  I don't even know what to post, I don't know whats going on. D:


----------



## Little Leaf

bettalover2000 said:


> Beth, we kind of had a plan, and Mist was supposed to be taken to the oak tree I thought, I honestly think there are too many people that joined late and completely changed the direction of the story  I don't even know what to post, I don't know whats going on. D:


It's ok... (Maybe you could come to the tree that Mist is on with Ebony instead?)


----------



## Ickbeth

My characters are in the tree and they have magical abilities that heal even the worst wounds by the way mist is still passed out


----------



## Little Leaf

Ickbeth said:


> My characters are in the tree and they have magical abilities that heal even the worst wounds by the way mist is still passed out


Ah, but you never listed that! :-? :evil:


----------



## Little Leaf

EDIT on Mist and Forestsong and stuff: Mist can control the air around her (and cause storms and stuff and also control those) but getting the powers was before, when parrotlets used to rule Forestsong instead and her parents had a special storm gene. Parrotlets are not often noticed in Forestsong because of the hummingbirds getting all the attention. Also, every bird in Forestsong has a small amount of healing power, and Mist is the last parrotlet with storm + air powers, but she doesn't know about it yet. (Sorry to copy you a bit, Silverbeam...)

(PS. I was going to make Parrotlets in charge of Forestsong until SOMEONE decided to bend my rules. but... I forgive them...)


----------



## Ickbeth

Ickbeth said:


> ooh im so joining
> Nameenny
> Age:1
> Color: bluish purple with green
> Any deformites/disorders:
> Breed:hummingbird
> Personality: bright and cheerful always makes friends
> Any extra details:her mother was the healer at riversong and she has inherited all the powers of the kingdom including one only her and her twin brother share.


I listed them


----------



## Ickbeth

Ickbeth said:


> Name:rubert
> Age:1
> Color: red
> Any deformites/disorders:
> Breed:hummingbird
> Personality: shy and secretive
> Any extra details:his mother was the healer at riversong and he has inherited all the powers of the kingdom including one only him and his twin sister share.


 for both of them


----------



## Ickbeth

I changed his name to poppy when I realized there was already a rubert


----------



## Little Leaf

*facewing* Lets just RP, everyone.


----------



## Saphira101

Okay, I'm just gonna say that Skye was at the tree too.

~~~Skye~~~
I'm sitting on a thin branch, withdrawn from all conversation, when a crow suddenly lands on the bough below me. That white parrotlet that I met earlier slumps off her back against the spot where tree branch meets trunk. "Excuse me," she says. "I need help!" I fly down to her quickly, as does one of the hummingbirds- Mo, I think. 
"What happened?" I ask.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist's unconscious dream~

_Somehow, I feel something stirring inside me as the darkness blocks my consciousness out. I feel like this is a dream. I can't explain what it feels like, but if I were to, it would feel like dreaming in my unconsciousness! This is weird... I think to myself. Suddenly, I feel as if I'm not myself. I look down at the spiral mark on my foot. it's glowing faintly. Suddenly, the glow becomes brighter, and I feel my feathers start to change to a orange color, my beak turns black, my feathers change almost completely, and my body becomes larger. I see what happened in the past, before I was Mist! I was a Sun Conure in my past life! Then, the glow subsides, and I return back to being myself- Mist._


----------



## Saphira101

~~~Ebony~~~
A violet budgie suddenly flies down from above me, and a small hummingbird whizzes over.
"What happened?" Asks the budgie. 
"These crows..." I say. "They attacked her. I warded them off, but she was badly wounded. I brought her to a hollow in a tree, and put ointment on her wounds and fed her an insect larva. When she woke, she hastily left. I followed her, and she passed out again. Then I brought her here." I look down at the poor bird. "Why will you not wake, Mist?" I say quietly.
"Mist?" Says the hummingbird. "Her name is Mist? As in, Mist of Forest Song?" 
"I'm sorry, but I don't know what Forest Song is." I say. The other birds look at me in surprise. I suddenly feel awkward. I look over, and Mist stirs.


----------



## Ickbeth

where are my birds now?


----------



## Saphira101

Sorry Ickbeth, I didn't see your post: 




Ickbeth said:


> penny
> I hear a bird saying something about a bird named mist the bird suddenly lands on our tree and says I need help I fly up and she says her names Ebony. I hop onto the branch and see a badly injured bird who must be mist I wave my wing over her body and it glows white then the birds wounds heal but she hasn't woken up yet so I invite ebony in and ask her to carry mist inside for now
> poppy
> Their are birds outside of the tree I better hide down here somewhere suddenly penny flies away towards the birds I think I'll just hide down here then the birds come into the hollow and I am forced to introduce myself to the bird Ebony her friends unconscious and my sisters making her a bed out of flower petals we put the unconscious bird on it and my sister slowly dribbles berry juice down her throat which she swallows but doesn't wake up.



Would you like me to re-do mine, or do you just want to pretend the posts were incorporated together? Sorry about that.


----------



## Silverbeam

Sorry for bending the rules 

~~~Lyra~~~
Two more birds end up in our tree! Yay more friends! One of them is the parrotlet from earlier but she seems to be unconscious. She starts talking about what happened but I didn't really listen until I heard her say, "Why will you not wake, Mist?" Wait a second! I heard that name... In school! Back at the kingdom! "Mist?" I ask. "Her name is Mist? As in, Mist of Forest Song?" I ask more clear in my meaning. "I'm sorry, but I don't know what Forest Song is," she says. I almost had to pick my jaw off the ground. How did she NOT know about Forestsong?!


----------



## Saphira101

Silverbeam said:


> Sorry for bending the rules
> 
> ~~~Lyra~~~
> Two more birds end up in our tree! Yay more friends! One of them is the parrotlet from earlier but she seems to be unconscious. She starts talking about what happened but I didn't really listen until I heard her say, "Why will you not wake, Mist?" Wait a second! I heard that name... In school! Back at the kingdom! "Mist?" I ask. "Her name is Mist? As in, Mist of Forest Song?" I ask more clear in my meaning. "I'm sorry, but I don't know what Forest Song is," she says. I almost had to pick my jaw off the ground. How did she NOT know about Forestsong?!


~~~Ebony~~~
"I should probably know about the place you call Forestsong, but I was raised in the Ravenwood Forest, just like all of the other crows. I know nothing about Forestsong. If you have the patience, would you mind explaining it to me?"


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
Arora doesn't respond to what I asked her. Fine, then. be that way. I stick my beak in the air and strut around the oak tree. I sudenly see a black bird, a crow. "EEK!!!!" I scream. The hummingbird known as Lyra is speaking to her. " EEEEKKKK!" I screech, then run facefirst into a tree. I hear a soft, kind laugh behind me and see Pandora. Why, oh why must I be seen like this?! My eyes dart back to the crow. Arora flies over to me. " Don't worry! I have met her before. She is not of Redwood." I straighten my feathers then sigh sadly. I broke one of my feathers off. I look at the sad feather on the ground. " Of course! I KNEW that Arora. I was simply.... singing. You didn't REALLY think Melody was the best of singers did you?" I say.


----------



## Ickbeth

does anyone know were my birds are


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Rei~~~
"I should probably know about the place you call Forestsong, but I was raised in the Ravenwood Forest, just like all of the other crows. I know nothing about Forestsong. If you have the patience, would you mind explaining it to me?" The crow asks. I step forward. "I will. It's a kingdom that my sisters and I lived in. The princess was our cousin. She was very blessed. Her father father still rules over the kingdom. Hummingbirds rule the kingdom now. Although parrotlets used to. That's what we learned in school, that's how Lyra knows Mist," I look away guiltily as I continue, "One day my sisters and I... Left..." I lie. "Anyway, that's that..." I say

~~~Pandora~~~
"EEEEK!" Edward screeches and knocks into a tree. I laugh heartily as he swings back around. Fumbling an excuse. I shake my head. "You're sweet, but you cover up who you really are forever," tell him smiling kindly. He looks a little surprised. We talk some more. He had a charming laugh. I just laid back to listen to all of his funny little remarks. _I could get used to living like this_, I think as I drift into a light sleep.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist's unconscious dream~

_Suddenly, moving pictures of my Conure life start to flash in the darkness, like what humans call "Movies." One of the moving pictures shows my Conure using strange powers... it's weird... I've never seen any Conure in Forestsong having powers... After my thought, the moving pictures disappear, and I am once again stuck in my dark void._


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
"You're sweet, but you cover up who you really are forever," she says. I give her a puzzled look. This bird is beautiful and kind and sweet and perfect, but she is an odd one. I talk some more, then watch as she leaned back and closed her eyes. I continued to talk. " And of course, only I was fit for the-" I look at her. She's asleep now, it appears. I sigh. She seems so beautiful in her sleep, so peaceful. I slowly sit down next to her. I look at her feathers. They gleam in the sunlight, like little purple, blue, and green gems.


----------



## Little Leaf

~Mist's unconscious dream~

_I'm still stuck in my dark void. it has... nothing... absolutely nothing! I'm the only thing there. Just then, in less than a heartbeat, my vision starts to return... I struggle to surface back to consciousness, but I fail, and I'm still trapped in my dark void of nothingness... Will I ever get out? Then once again, the spiral mark on my paralyzed foot starts to glow again... Did I have ANOTHER past life, besides the Conure? the light becomes so bright, it envelopes me completely. I don't feel any part of me changing, but when the light subsides... I'm a whole different animal... I was a wolf! Then, it's like I'm transported to a new place and time... I see wolves running to catch a huge animal with antlers, and then, the same glow comes back, the background disappears into nothingness, and I turn back into myself. Into Mist of Forestsong._


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Arora* 
I've been pondering what Reaper said since our last meeting. I need to continue the search, but it seems like a lost cause. I nibble on some wild mulberries. I remember the encounter with the crow, Ebony. I felt like a jerk.. accusing a innocent bird of a terrible crime. I decide to go see Edward again.. maybe he has something to do. 
---------------------
I've always wanted to do this, soooo cute little emote dude can do it for me!
:frustrated:
PS: Hey FBKs this is my new signature. Happyhobbit has her's and I has mine. (For everyone that doesn't already know i'm her sis. (\^.^/)


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Jack~~~
I mumble, " Sorry," to Melody and quickly fly away. I suddenly catch sight of a flashy, blue and green shape. Well, well well. It's that Edward " Von Magnificent" guy. i sigh. I have an urge to grab his feathers and bug him, which is a strange child-like feeling, but still. I grit my teeth, remembering what he said earlier. I start to fly over to the punk to give him a piece of my mind. 
~~~Edward~~~
She looks so beautiful in her sleep, I can't help but notice. I get up and stretch, then see a drab brown bird flying over to me. Ugh. Not that peasant again!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

~~ Twitter ~~
After I see the bird, it's just dead. Just a herring, nothing to it. I fly for a few more days, carrying all my herbs with me just in case in a nice, little leaf wrap. Not knowing whether I'd live or not, death of thirst or predation.

I then find a huge tree full of birds! Finally! I won't be lonely anymore! I see this gray parrotlet who seemed unconscious and I yell out, "Why isn't anyone tending to her health issues?!"


----------



## Little Leaf

LebronTheBetta said:


> ~~ Twitter ~~
> After I see the bird, it's just dead. Just a herring, nothing to it. I fly for a few more days, carrying all my herbs with me just in case in a nice, little leaf wrap. Not knowing whether I'd live or not, death of thirst or predation.
> 
> I then find a huge tree full of birds! Finally! I won't be lonely anymore! I see this gray parrotlet who seemed unconscious and I yell out, "Why isn't anyone tending to her health issues?!"


(PSST! I'm WHITE!) Ok continue.


----------



## Happyhobbit

*Arora*
I feel a presence behind me. "Reaper..? What are you-" I stop when he reveals a very sharp thorn. "Look it this beauty.. tipped with crow blood, so the wounds won't heal." He smiles wickedly. "Why..?" I'm in shock.. how could a calm, collected grackle turn into a murderer? "Money, my friend. It's a very powerful thing." I want to ask who he is working for but I already know the answer. I barely knew him, though I have known him for years. He thrusts his thorn at me and I easily dodge it. "I wasn't aiming for you." A branch, twice the size of me, and much more heaver falls on my wing. He stabs me in the ribs. Normaly, that wouldn't kill me.. but with crow blood on the end.. my stomach lurches. "Now, I must go collect my payment." I laugh. "You actually agreed to get the money after?! They're going to kill you fool.." He sneers. "I'm sure you'd love that, but I don't think you'll be around then. Ta-ta!" I'm thinking of something snappy to say, then everything blacks out
---On the way to death-----
I'm floating up to the light. I hears excited voices, chattering cheerfully. "Please.. Thirty more minutes... I need to-" I feel a stab of pain. "I need to warn them! Please!" A angelic voice answer me, with a voice as sweet as honey."You don't them.." I'm almost there now. "Please.." She nods. "Very well."


----------



## Little Leaf

-comment erased by Little Leaf's stupidity -


----------



## bettalover2000

(Sorry for being late, guys)
--Rupert--
A crow flies to the branch right as I'm about to take off alone. What's that in her clutch? A white parrotlet, I think. It looks more like a red one. "MIST?! Is that you?!" I scream. No one seems to hear me, they're talking so much. I don't care. Mist is back. But she's gravely injured. "What happened?!?" I ask the crow, "It wasn't you, was it?" "No! It was the Wrath of Redwood clan! They attacked her, I've tried everything, but she won't wake up. She might be going into a coma, but I really don't know. Do you know her?" "Do I know her, I RAISED her!" I don't know what to do, so I perch next to her and beg to myself that she's okay. Crow fights can be deadly.....


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~jack~~~
I sneer at him. "What are YOU doing here, oh Mr. Magnificent?" I ask jeeringly. He turns around an glares at me. " I could ask the same thing of YOU peasant!" " I AM NOT A PEASANT!" I scream. " Oh, right! Now that you left Forestsong, your a HOBO!" he screams back. We continue to argue, when I see a blue shape laying by a brush, covered in blood. It's a... blue bird of paradise? Edward lets a little gasp, then darts over to her. I stand there, awkwardly, watching. He must know it, i think.
~~~Edward~~~
That stupid commoner! How dare they! I continue to give the scum a piece of my mind, when I see a blue shape, in a pool of blood. I gasp. Is that-? I rush up to the bird. My heart sinks. It's Arora. " Arora? ARORA!!!!" I scream. she coughs then looks at me. " Edwards... we.... don't have... much time..." she says weakly. " What are you talking about?! We need a doctor!! IS THERE A-" " Stop.. its too late. Remember... Beware of... the Reaper..." she says weakly. " NO NO IT'S NOT TOO LATE, ITS NOT!!!!" I scream. This can't be! " Arora?" I ask. She doesn't answer, just blankly stares at the sky. She's gone. The same bird who faithfully defended her kingdom, who even defended ME from bullies when I was little. Gone. Tears swim in my eyes. " ARORA!!!!! NO!!!! WAKE UP, WAKE UP!!!!!" I scream hysterically. I suddenly hear a scream from the oak tree. Pandora? The sparrow suddenly shouts, " Look out!" What is he so scared of?" I slowly turn and if front of me is a human. His vest reads " Local Oakland Zoo." My eyes widen and I turn to run. I feel something hit my back, and a sharp pain goes through me. I feel tired... sleepy... I hear distant shouts, then everything goes black, except for an image in my mind of Arora, a warrior gone forever.


----------



## Silverbeam

~~~Pandora~~~
I'm roused from my slumber by the sound of shouting. I look up to see Edward screaming and crying desperately for a blue bird of paradise who was dead in a pool of thick blood. I'm about to walk over and comfort him when a human grabs me and I shriek. Edward looks back. Oh no, please no, I think desperately but even when the sparrow shouts, "Look out!" It was too late. Edward was out. The shove us both into a pretty cramped cage and then slams that into another container of some sorts. The container started to move and walk slowly over to Edward. I sit next to him and start to cry softly, careful not disturb him. I cry for the little bird, I cry for him, and selfishly I cry for myself. I cry for myself because I've been through something like this. I was tortured and sold and thrown around from person to person. I laid my head down in his feathers. "Oh, Edward... At least we have each other," I whisper and slip into deep and restless sleep.

~~~Chime~~~
I fly down the tree to see that Pandora and that other silly peacock are gone. I frown. I fly back up to the tree and sit back on the tip of my branch with tears in my eyes. Lyra flies over to me, "What's wrong, kiddo?" She asks me in her usual cheerful manner. But I didn't answer. 

~~~Lyra~~~ 
While my sisters are fighting I see my younger sister swoop down the tree and back up again only to perch on the end of her little tree branch. "What's wrong, kiddo?" I ask her. She didn't answer me. Which makes sense. Chime is so shy she won't answer a lot of questions. I fly back to Melody. "Melody, something happened to Chime. Don't push her. I think she'll go into that silent phase she does sometimes. It's best we wait I while, I think!" I whisper into my older sister's ear. She nods but frowns obviously unhappy to hear the news but she just goes back to arguing. I sit on my own branch and watch as things start to unravel.


----------



## Little Leaf

I'm sorry for being so melodramatic and attention seeking.  it's possibly from having to be alone everyday at school for hours, but school's over for me now.  But, I'm still upset from what happened before. Some people just mentally scar me. I have an excellent memory and I will still get mad if someone did something to me that's long gone.

~Mist's unconsciousness dream~

_I've been in the darkness for a while now. What feels like days on end. I just want to see someone again, someone that has cared about me. Suddenly, it's just as if my wish is slowly coming true. I see light. the way back to consciousness. I struggle to awaken... I'm trying to stay on the surface, but every time, I fail. I wait for a while, and the light drowns into the darkness..._

--What feels like a few days later--

_After a while of darkness, another piece of light comes back. I quickly "swim" up to the light to get to the conscious, real life world. It turns out on that try..._

--Waking up--

I open my eyes, my whole body is covered with blood, and a crowd of birds are standing upon me. "What happened...?" I ask, feeling dizzy and weak.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Jack~~~
I watch as the strange roaring monster zooms past me. I desperatly try to think. I would never get out the snob peacock, but I felt sorry for the other one. I have no choice but to follow them. I fly as fast as I can, but can barely keep up with the monster, and soon I'm left in the dust. I need to get someone to help. I can't do this alone. I miserably head back, I'm going to find someone to help.


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> I'm sorry for being so melodramatic and attention seeking.  it's possibly from having to be alone everyday at school for hours, but school's over for me now.  But, I'm still upset from what happened before. Some people just mentally scar me. I have an excellent memory and I will still get mad if someone did something to me that's long gone.
> 
> ~Mist's unconsciousness dream~
> 
> _I've been in the darkness for a while now. What feels like days on end. I just want to see someone again, someone that has cared about me. Suddenly, it's just as if my wish is slowly coming true. I see light. the way back to consciousness. I struggle to awaken... I'm trying to stay on the surface, but every time, I fail. I wait for a while, and the light drowns into the darkness..._
> 
> --What feels like a few days later--
> 
> _After a while of darkness, another piece of light comes back. I quickly "swim" up to the light to get to the conscious, real life world. It turns out on that try..._
> 
> --Waking up--
> 
> I open my eyes, my whole body is covered with blood, and a crowd of birds are standing upon me. "What happened...?" I ask, feeling dizzy and weak.


I practically jump for joy. Mist is awake! But she is still very weak.
"What happened?" She asks wearily. I explain how she left too hastily, and how her wounds opened up and she blacked out again. She looks at me as if I'm crazy, and I suddenly realize that I was stalking way too fast, and in a high-pitched voice. I do that when I'm nervous sometimes. I take a deep breath, and explain it to her once more, calmly this time.
"Now," I say, "you need some rest."


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Jack~~~
I find my way back to that huge oak tree. There were a bunch of birds around there, maybe one of them can help me. Where were the peacocks now? I shudder, hoping the peahen is alright. I see a crow, and narrow my eyes. I remember quite clearly how Redwood was Forestsong's enemy. I have better things to do than pick on crows. Hummingbirds can fly remarkbly fast, I think. And I need to get there quickly. I fly up to a shy looking hummingbird, and 2 others. I'm not exactly sure, but she could be Melody's sister, so could the other. Obviously, the blue and green one of Melody herself. " I need your help," I say, and wait for their reply.


----------



## Little Leaf

Saphira101 said:


> I practically jump for joy. Mist is awake! But she is still very weak.
> "What happened?" She asks wearily. I explain how she left too hastily, and how her wounds opened up and she blacked out again. She looks at me as if I'm crazy, and I suddenly realize that I was talking way too fast, and in a high-pitched voice. I do that when I'm nervous sometimes. I take a deep breath, and explain it to her once more, calmly this time.
> "Now," I say, "you need some rest."


~Mist~

"Alright." I say calmly. The first thing I wanted to do was get up and battle the crows again, but I would just die. But, I feel so uncomfortable with all the birds STARING at me. sure, it feels good to get SOME attention, but this is just OVERDOSE! I ignore the others and focus on the things I need and want to do.


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Edward~~~
I open my eyes. I'm in a dark room, with very little light. I know what the prison they kept me in looks like, and this isn't that place. Where is Pandora? With a pang of grief I remember Arora's death. What did she mean by beware of the Reaper? I hear a clang and see a leg kicking my cage, and it falls over. The human chuckles. I look up at him, and see a unshaven face with greasy black hair, and cold black eyes. " How much can we get for their feathers?" he asks greedily. I look at my feathers. " You can't have my feathers, human!" I say. It suddenly strikes me that he may not understand me. Another human, a female says " It depends, really." I gulp. The humans want to take my feathers... and I have a very bad feeling it won't be very fun.


----------



## Happyhobbit

Name: Silver
Age: 4
Color:greyish black with speckles
Any deformites/disorders: blind in one eye
Breed: diamond dove
Personality: noble,brave, valiant
Any extra details: former general of Forestsong's army.
I can't post for him now but I will later!


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Silver~~~
" I hearbye sentence you, General Silver of Forestsong, to exile for attempted murder of the king!" booms out the king's messenger and advisor, Reaper. He gives me a evil grin. " Your highness, I swear on my life, I did not attempt murder of any kind!" I say desperatly. The king simply shakes his head sadly and gestures to the guards. " Take him away!" The guards grab me and I yell, " YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!!!! NO!!!! NOOO!!!!!!" I struggle in the guards grip. They can't do this! The Reaper- he will find her, he will kill Arora! She won't be able to complete the mission! We walk, not flying so long... villagers scowl at me, throw fruit and rocks at me. Humiliating me. Finally we reach out of Forestsong territory. I need to find Arora- I need to warn her. the Reaper isn't the real enemy though. It's Redwood. I fly off, hoping I can find her... before it's too late.

3 months later....
I come to a big oak tree. It has been 3 months, and I haven't found Arora. If she dies, I will have to finish her mission, I think. Forestsong has become so corrupt...the power of Redwood has slowly, but surely making my kingdom rot, and using pawns to manipulate the king. I look around. There are many birds around here. I fly up to a robin and ask " Have you seen a blue bird of paradise? She is fairly small, and would be the captain of guards of Forestong."


----------



## Little Leaf

*Drawings!*

I made a drawing of Mist as a human! and... a kitty in human form... for some awkward reason... Anyway, I'll take requests, but I can only do girls  Sorry, all ya funky males! (Ahahahaha, sorry, I was feeling random... xD!!) Well, here they are!

Erm... I screwed up...


----------



## Happyhobbit

Nice drawings Littleleaf! You can draw my new character if you feel like it...
Name: Joy
Age: 1 
Color: yellow
Any deformites/disorders: NA
Breed: canary
Personality: adventurous, headstrong, curious
Any extra details: NA
~~~Joy~~
I slump in my cage. It's so boring in here.... I look longingly out the window, then the young human comes in. It toddles over to my cage and pokes her finger in it. I stare at the fat,plump finger. The human giggles, then opens the cage. I dash out and fly around the room. The window is open! I fly out happily, the brat's wails getting more and more distant. Free! I'm free! I feel a breeze and sigh happily. So much around me! It's a whole new world! The ceiling of this place, is a deep, gorgeous blue and seems to never end. I fly to the ground and eat some kind of bug. It tastes delicious! The green stuff on the ground is soft, and earthy. I fly and fly and fly. there are white, fluffy things around the ceiling too! I fly higher and higher, hoping to reach it, to feel those wonderful white things. I rest by a nearby tree, nothing like my flimsy perch. the branches are thick and strong. I sing happily, then see another brown bird talking to some gorgeous delicate birds.


----------



## Saphira101

Hey guys. I just wanted to give you a heads-up that I probably won't be RP-ing for a while, as a friend from across the country is visiting me for the week.


----------



## Little Leaf

Aww...


----------



## Happyhobbit

~~~Albert~~~
Finally, the parrotlet stirs."What happened...?" she says dazed. I stare at her.I can't help it! All that blood... makes me feel woozy. I turn away. A crow seems to be tending to her, and I watch curiously.


----------



## bettalover2000

(sorry I've been away)
--Rupert--
Mist is awake!!! "MIST it's me! Rupert!" "Rubby?" she asks weakly. That's what she used to call me. "What the buzzard happened to you! You're just as pretty as ever, though." I say. "Gee, thanks. It was the Wrath of Redwood again. I've told you about them, right?" she replies. Another bird flies up and asks me if I've seen a diamond dove. nooooo.....I don't think so. "I hope you find whomever you're looking for, but I can't say I have."


----------



## Little Leaf

bettalover2000 said:


> (sorry I've been away)
> --Rupert--
> Mist is awake!!! "MIST it's me! Rupert!" "Rubby?" she asks weakly. That's what she used to call me. "What the buzzard happened to you! You're just as pretty as ever, though." I say. "Gee, thanks. It was the Wrath of Redwood again. I've told you about them, right?" she replies. Another bird flies up and asks me if I've seen a diamond dove. nooooo.....I don't think so. "I hope you find whomever you're looking for, but I can't say I have."


~Mist~

I feel dizzy now. dizzy, tired, and feverish... _I've lost so much blood._ I struggle to get up, but fail. _What's wrong with me? I can't even stand up. Could it be what I fear it is?_ I puff my feathers up weakly for a few seconds, which is the sign for parrotlets and a few other birds meaning "I'm not feeling well." _I know all the symptoms haven't shown yet, but could it be Coccidia, a deadly, but common bird disease?_ :-?


----------



## Saphira101

Little Leaf said:


> ~Mist~
> 
> I feel dizzy now. dizzy, tired, and feverish... _I've lost so much blood._ I struggle to get up, but fail. _What's wrong with me? I can't even stand up. Could it be what I fear it is?_ I puff my feathers up weakly for a few seconds, which is the sign for parrotlets and a few other birds meaning "I'm not feeling well." _I know all the symptoms haven't shown yet, but could it be Coccidia, a deadly, but common bird disease?_ :-?


Mist voiced her thoughts about coccidiosis to me. 
"It could be_.._." I said. I quizzed her on the symptoms the was experiencing, and got a positive answer for each question. Darn it. I remembered what I had read about the disease, and took a moment to think about it._ Coccidiosis is caused by the internal parasites coccidia, when they multiply too rapidly in the intestines. The only cure is a coccidiosat, commonly manufactured by humans for livesock._ _If I could just get my claws on some..._ 

I suddenly flew from the tree, gliding miles and miles, looking desperately for a farm store. At last, I was rewarded with a large building, with a sign reading "The Country Store". I waited until a human came along and the automatic doors slid open. I flew inside just as the human looked up. I read the signs above the isles until I found the livestock medications section. It was a good thing I could read. I perched on the edge of the shelf, glaring at the many bottles and jars of disgusting fluid. At last I saw what I was looking for. A jar labeled _Corid 9.6%. _It was a coccidiostat manufactured for cows, but it would do. I picked up the jar, and as a second thought also plucked a syringe form a large box. The humans were coming now, screaming at the top of their lungs. One of them even had a broom. I scoffed at their stupdity, then launched myself from the shelf, medicine and syringe in claw. I soared out the door past a disbelieving human, then flew back to the tree. I set the medicine carefully on a large branch, and flew to Mist. 
"I have the medicine." I said proudly.
"What?" She was disbelieving.
"We can start treatment tomorrow morning." I left her gawking, and alighted next to the medicine bottle. I finally took a moment to read the label, which said to administer 9.5 cubic centimeters per gallon of drinking water.Per gallon. How was I supposed to measure gallons?? A thought suddenly came to me. I flew over to the other birds, and said: "I need you to search every garbage can in the city until you find a one gallon water jug. Mist's life may depend on it!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Quick note: My chicken flock came down with coccidiosis last spring. I had to use the medication written above, and they recovered. I seized this opportunity to let out a bit of my nerdiness on the subject! Lol. :lol:


----------



## keepsmiling

May I ask, what is an RP? And why is it so sad and negative? I keep birds, so much of this is disturbing to me, though I did not read through all the pages.


----------



## Little Leaf

RP is short for Role Play. and the reason why it's so sad is cause it adds more drama. I keep a budgie myself- but I don't find it disturbing, I find it... fantastical... kinda. This is an RP! We can bend the rules if we want to- I mean the rules of _real _bird life.

Oh- and one quick note about the rp: I knew someone with a budgie named Apple that died from severe Coccidia. :'(


----------



## Happyhobbit

keepsmiling said:


> May I ask, what is an RP? And why is it so sad and negative? I keep birds, so much of this is disturbing to me, though I did not read through all the pages.


It never occured to me that this could be disturbing to other roleplayers, I'm really sorry we freaked you out. Maybe it would be a better idea to stop the roleplay? Though I guess that is up to a moderator to do that.


----------



## bettalover2000

I think it's okay, but we really aren't getting anywhere, what was the plot of this RP in the beginning? lol : P


----------



## keepsmiling

You don't have to feel the need to stop on my account. I guess if you have ever experienced neglect and abuse towards animals as I have, you might feel differently. I just try to surround myself with happiness and positivity. If you dwell on and surround yourself with negative thoughts, things, and people, negativity is drawn to you. Food for thought. XOXO;-)


----------



## Little Leaf

Ummm... I'll just leave the rp now and unsubsribe  Bye.


----------



## bettalover2000

ooookayyyy whatever. 
It was fun though!


----------



## Happyhobbit

So is it ending, then? Oh dear, I didn't mean to do anything wrong if I did!


----------



## Saphira101

Happyhobbit said:


> So is it ending, then? Oh dear, I didn't mean to do anything wrong if I did!


Same!

Sorry if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Little Leaf

Don't worry, no one did anything wrong. However, I don't want to talk about why I'm ending the RP.


----------



## Saphira101

OK.


----------



## keepsmiling

I really am sorry if I interrupted and disbanded you. It was not my intention.


----------

